# 2 Seiten auf einer drucken



## Immi (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen..

ich habe ein Dokument, das 8 Seiten gross ist. (Ganz normale A4 grösse, keine Spalten, hochformat) Jetzt möchte ich es so drucken, das das Blatt quer genommen wird und immer 2 Seiten auf einmal..

Ich hab hier im Geschäft Office 97.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Oder kann man das mit Makro's lösen?

Grüsse

 - Immi -


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Juni 2004)

Die Seitengröße (und -Lage) wird entweder über die Druckeinstellungen (abhängig vom Druckertreiber) oder über die Funktion "Seite einrichten" in Word festgelegt.

Unter "Datei - Seite einrichten" kann ich Hoch- bzw. Querformat wählen, sowie die Anzahl der Seiten pro Blatt. Diese Einstellungen wirken sich allerdings auf das Layout des Dokuments aus.

Bei vielen Druckermodellen kann ich die Skalierung und Positionierung der Seiten Dokumentunabhängig ein geben (Datei - Drucken - Eigenschaften).


----------



## RealPax (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

du könntest mal nach dem Programm Fineprint suchen. Damit kann man bis zu 8 DinA4 Seiten auf eine Drucken.

Gruss

RealPax


----------

